# Beeston/Nongham drinks



## mauvais (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello there! I'm putting my awesome socialite reputation on the line here with the hope that this post will be an unprecedented success, and not the nosediving 'regard the simpleton' disaster that usually follows.

Well, it seems we've a load of local people from this foul pi.. err, _glorious utopia_ and nearby city - an unlikely number, in fact - so I figure it's got to be worth a try to get something arranged. Plus I don't have any friends. Really.

Something in about a month, maybe? Some kind of intoxicating broth to be merrily consumed, per chance? Beyond that, you decide!  

*runs away from deathly silence like a tearful cowardy girl*


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Hello there! I'm putting my awesome socialite reputation on the line here with the hope that this post will be an unprecedented success, and not the nosediving 'regard the simpleton' disaster that usually follows.
> 
> Well, it seems we've a load of local people from this foul pi.. err, _glorious utopia_ and nearby city - an unlikely number, in fact - so I figure it's got to be worth a try to get something arranged. Plus I don't have any friends. Really.
> 
> ...



The Victoria's the choice in Beeston surely. Hasn't The Malt Shovel improved?

P.S. Did you find any decent walks?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 4, 2006)

Aye, I reckon  

I found some more interesting places to ride to, but I haven't been out and about as much recently - had a bit more on.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Aye, I reckon
> 
> I found some more interesting places to ride to, but I haven't been out and about as much recently - had a bit more on.



Robin Hood pagent this month. Might be some good pics.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll check it out, cheers. Hopefully I'll have my lens repaired by then - it got stuck! Insurance claim on the go!


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I'll check it out, cheers. Hopefully I'll have my lens repaired by then - it got stuck! Insurance claim on the go!



Good luck cos they often take ages to pay out.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 4, 2006)

Should be repairable - they reckon done in a week or two, which sounds quite positive I thought. Never claimed before though, so we shall see...


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Should be repairable - they reckon done in a week or two, which sounds quite positive I thought. Never claimed before though, so we shall see...



Good luck


----------



## Supine (Oct 6, 2006)

Drinks in nottingham maybe...


----------



## refugee (Oct 6, 2006)

Count me in.  

Are you taking photos at Goose Fair?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 6, 2006)

Ace! Might go and have a look if I can be arsed, but possibly not as the lens is pretty knackered.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 7, 2006)

Is there to be a meet in Notts then?


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, I'll be up for this too !


----------



## Supine (Oct 8, 2006)

Alley cafe or malt cross?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 8, 2006)

Malt Cross is certainly a good place to call in on  

Anyone any preference when? Weekend, I guess, but any dates you can/can't do?


----------



## refugee (Oct 9, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> Alley cafe or malt cross?


Bottled beer or fizzy lager, then.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 9, 2006)

Well in my old age, I only do stout, so don't worry about that


----------



## k_s (Oct 9, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> Alley cafe or malt cross?



Alley cafe is tiny and usually v. busy- malt cross gets my vote.


----------



## k_s (Oct 9, 2006)

As for 'real' pubs your best bet is the johnson arms in dunkirk- handily plonked between beeston and the city so within staggering distance of everyone's house!


----------



## Mallard (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd prefer town or Mansfield Road area myself as I'm not from the stude areas. Malt Cross is fine by me.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 9, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Mansfield Road area


Lincolshire Poacher country.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 9, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Lincolshire Poacher country.



An excellent choice


----------



## perplexis (Oct 9, 2006)

If you're there you can Go to Fade too, it's lovely and has interesting beer... 
(not that I have *anything* to do with this at all, since i'm nowhere near Nottingham...)


----------



## Mallard (Oct 9, 2006)

perplexis said:
			
		

> If you're there you can Go to Fade too, it's lovely and has interesting beer...
> (not that I have *anything* to do with this at all, since i'm nowhere near Nottingham...)



Another good call


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 11, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> An excellent choice



Yes , indeed ------ there or the Vic in Beeston then ?

(Sorry, don't know the Malt Cross ----- where is it ?)


----------



## Supine (Oct 11, 2006)

Pub crawl!


----------



## mauvais (Oct 11, 2006)

Come on! When are we going?!


----------



## Mallard (Oct 11, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> (Sorry, don't know the Malt Cross ----- where is it ?)



St James Street behind The Bell.


----------



## k_s (Oct 13, 2006)

perplexis said:
			
		

> If you're there you can Go to Fade too, it's lovely and has interesting beer...
> (not that I have *anything* to do with this at all, since i'm nowhere near Nottingham...)



Never been there, but it has the advantage of being really near my new house. I live at the ASBO centre if anyone's heard of it...


----------



## refugee (Oct 13, 2006)

I've lived between you and the Sumac for 35 years.


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2006)

Fade is good. Just near the Golden Fleece too


----------



## k_s (Oct 16, 2006)

Come on, this isn't getting us anywhere. Could someone just pick a pub at random please?


----------



## Supine (Oct 16, 2006)

And propose a day/time


----------



## 8ball (Oct 16, 2006)

Friday 17th November is in about a month's time.

e2a - and the Vic is a good pub and easy to jump on a train into Nottingham.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2006)

How about the Beeston people meet at the Vic and then anyone else can meet up a little bit later at say the Malt Cross? A month is ages away though - two weeks? 3rd November maybe? And again in another two weeks too if you like?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought it was you that suggested about a month's time.

3rd Nov is cool with me.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah it was - about two weeks ago!


----------



## k_s (Oct 16, 2006)

3rd november is good. Where is the vic?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.victoriabeeston.co.uk/

right by the train station on Dovecote Lane.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 17, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> http://www.victoriabeeston.co.uk/
> 
> right by the train station on Dovecote Lane.



Great pub and the only thing going for Beeston if not a student.


----------



## k_s (Oct 17, 2006)

Done and done. 3rd of november then? Around teatime so I can get a pie and chips instead of eating the fucking vegan food in my house?


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 18, 2006)

Do they DO pie & chips at the Vic ?

(The food there is wonderful btw )


----------



## Mallard (Oct 18, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Do they DO pie & chips at the Vic ?
> 
> (The food there is wonderful btw )



I doubt it Maid. They do a decent cob though.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2006)

Sure you'll find something you can manage:

http://www.victoriabeeston.co.uk/food/board.asp


----------



## Mallard (Oct 19, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Sure you'll find something you can manage:
> 
> http://www.victoriabeeston.co.uk/food/board.asp



They have middle classed the food tbh.


----------



## k_s (Oct 20, 2006)

And how, might have to smuggle in a pasty


----------



## Mallard (Oct 20, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> And how, might have to smuggle in a pasty



They still do the usual cheese and onion cobs behind the bar though. They are good


----------



## Supine (Oct 20, 2006)

I could meet you guys in town after your food mission in beeston!


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2006)

I reckon I can manage a new thread about this tomorrow. Not right now though, it'll come out all blurry. Aces!


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I reckon I can manage a new thread about this tomorrow. Not right now though, it'll come out all blurry. Aces!



or not!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my goodness, you're making me home sick. Well, nearby-home sick. Me nana lives just a couple of streets from the station. I didn't think anyone had heard of Beeston!!!

Have fun you crazy guys


----------

